# VCO con BF199 y BB105



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 11, 2007)

Hola, en un sitio de electrónica, en la sección donde se explica como usar diodos varicaps para reemplazar un condensador variable, hay dos esquemas a modo de ejemplo. Me parecieron lógicos y procedí a construir este:







La cosa es que no hace nada de nada. Cuando recupere el scanner les postearé el impreso que diseñé, pero no creo que esté ahí el problema.

Contexto Original

Saludos,


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 11, 2007)

parece correcto, casi seguro que es la bobina, es para un transmisor de FM de poca potencia.
la bobina deberia ser de unas 5 o 6 espiras del tamaño de un boligrafo, ajustas el potenciometro en el medio.
Coges una radio de FM y sintonizas en un lugar donde no este ninguna radio y con cuidado separas, juntas las espiras hasta que oigas algo, si no hace nada ponte cerca de una emisora lejana y repite el proceso hasta que notes que se solapa.

Si todavia falla, debes cambiar la bobina sacando una o dos espiras y volver el proceso.

cambia los siguientes componentes la resistencia de 10k y la de 27k por unas de 100k o 220k con esto debria bastar. lo digo porque los condensadores de 100pf añaden demasiada carga.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 12, 2007)

EDITADO: funciona de mil maravillas. El tema del ruido es solo un poco de paciencia al ajustarlo. Su unico contra es su inestabilidad.


----------



## crimson (Ago 3, 2012)

Hola lolo2n3055, los 1N4007 no son tan exactos, su zona de trabajo está entre 0V y 4V más o menos, luego ya casi no varían. Yo los utilizo en circuitos osciladores, pero a veces con uno solo tengo una variación muy buena y a veces tengo que poner dos en paralelo, de acuerdo al fabricante. Una vez se me ocurrió usar uno en un transmisorcito de FM y, si bien variaba la frecuencia, el audio salía distorsionado, por ser su variación de capacidad con respecto a la tensión totalmente alineal, supongo. En ese caso usé un diodo zener de 36V, que funcionó mucho mejor, mejoró el audio notablemente. 
Saludos C


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ago 4, 2012)

¿alguien save la capacidad minima y maxima del BB105?

Si miras el datasheet te dice entre 2.3 - 2.8 pF pero si miras en esta  pagina dice entre 1.8 y 18pF y si se investiga en la web cada uno dice una cosa.
http://asterion.almadark.com/2010/02/01/como-reemplazar-un-condensador-variable-por-varicap/
¿ A quien le hago caso?


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ago 4, 2012)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> EDITADO: funciona de mil maravillas. El tema del ruido es solo un poco de paciencia al ajustarlo. Su unico contra es su inestabilidad.



Acabo de hacer un oscilador algo similar con un varicap BB505G (de esos que vienen en los sintonizadores de TV ''a perilla'' de los años 80') y tambien es algo inestable....a medida que la bateria se va gastando el oscilador se corre demasiado de frecuencia. Quizas un 78L05 sea la mejor solucion para mantener el voltaje lo mas estable posible para mantener con la capacitancia correcta al varicap.

Saludos


----------



## judex (Ago 4, 2012)

me podriais comentar el diametro de la bobina y las vueltas, por favor


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 4, 2012)

Lolo2n3055, si te fijas en la web que hace referencia al contexto original en el primer post, hay una lista con características de algunos diodos. El BB105B va de 2 a 18pF y el BB105G va de 1,8 a 18 pF. De cualquier manera, en la web se SM0VPO por ahí se menciona que un zener de 20v es un buen reemplazo para estos varicaps, así que lo que dice Crismon es perfectamente válido.

DavidGuetta, lo único malo que le encontré a este circuito es que resultó muy inestable, pero la calidad de sonido es espectacular. No se que tan estable será con un sintetizador... me refiero a que la deriba es tan grande que tal vez se salga del rango que puede corregir el pll. De cualquier manera, creo que vale la pena dedicarle un poco de trabajo a resolver estos detalles de estabilidad. Te recuerdo que el transistor que usé parece no ser muy adecuado para estas aplicaciones.

judex, normalmente con 5mm de diámetro interno, usando alambre de 0,75 a 1mm estás dentro del rango de inductancia para hacer que este circuito funcione entre 88 y 108 mhz.


----------



## Imzas (Ago 5, 2012)

Una buena opcion para ver si el oscilador funciona, de no hacerlo a la primera es poniendo un cap de 22 pf en paralelo con la bobina. 
Es solo para probar, por si el varicap no da la capacitancia requerida o se ha puesto al revés, aquello me paso una vez, lo puse invertido  y resulto un audio desagradablemente distosionado.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ago 5, 2012)

DJ_Glenn, Ves porque preguntaba................. en cada sitio que uno investiga pone una cosa distinta..
Pero no te preocupes ya me dieron la respuesta, en este tema, lo que pasa es que el Moderador la a eliminado por incumplir la norma 2.4´

Gracias por el dato del *Zenner de 20V*, probare haber que tal.


----------



## NarXEh (Ago 5, 2012)

Buenas!

Fogonazo una ves habia recomendado un zener programable... talves eso ayude o sino algun regulador de tension como mencionan arriba.

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 5, 2012)

NarXEh dijo:


> Buenas!
> 
> Fogonazo una ves habia recomendado un zener programable... talves eso ayude o sino algun regulador de tension como mencionan arriba.
> 
> saludos




Lo habré recomendado, pero para una aplicación totalmente distinta, aquí se trata de aplicar un zenner como diodo de capacidad variable (Varicap)


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ago 5, 2012)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Lolo2n3055, si te fijas en la web que hace referencia al contexto original en el primer post, hay una lista con características de algunos diodos. El BB105B va de 2 a 18pF y el BB105G va de 1,8 a 18 pF. De cualquier manera, en la web se SM0VPO por ahí se menciona que un zener de 20v es un buen reemplazo para estos varicaps, así que lo que dice Crismon es perfectamente válido.
> 
> DavidGuetta, lo único malo que le encontré a este circuito es que resultó muy inestable, pero la calidad de sonido es espectacular. No se que tan estable será con un sintetizador... me refiero a que la deriba es tan grande que tal vez se salga del rango que puede corregir el pll. De cualquier manera, creo que vale la pena dedicarle un poco de trabajo a resolver estos detalles de estabilidad. Te recuerdo que el transistor que usé parece no ser muy adecuado para estas aplicaciones.
> 
> judex, normalmente con 5mm de diámetro interno, usando alambre de 0,75 a 1mm estás dentro del rango de inductancia para hacer que este circuito funcione entre 88 y 108 mhz.




De acuerdo con lo que me dices...es inestable, pero aun asi la calidad de sonido es casi como la de un transmisor de fabrica...el varicap genera una modulacion superior a la de un oscilador convencional. Un par de resistencias y condensadores extra y creamos el preenfasis necesario.

Saludos!


----------



## NarXEh (Ago 6, 2012)

Buenas!



Fogonazo dijo:


> Lo habré recomendado, pero para una aplicación totalmente distinta, aquí se trata de aplicar un zenner como diodo de capacidad variable (Varicap)



Fogonazo yo lo decia para darle la referencia de tensión al varicap una vez encontrada la tension correcta.

Lamento haber causado confunsión con mi comentario.

saludos!


----------



## homebrew (Ago 18, 2012)

Recuerden usar condensadores NPO para el oscilador, blindaje total de la etapa osciladora incluso tapa metalica y un pequeño orificio para ajustar la bobina y escape de calor, regulacion de +B , choques de rf en +b y lo otro todos los osciladores libres tienen su principal variación en los primeros 10 minutos hasta tomar su temperatura normal de trabajo, pese a que son de muy baja potencia.
Lo ideal es dejarlo encendido 10 a 15 min. y recien ajustar a la frecuencia que queremos.


----------



## Shunt (Sep 10, 2015)

Hola, buenos días.
Este oscilador se utiliza para el rango de FM. Visite el sitio web:
http://pira.cz/entx1.htm





Otro más potente: 
http://pira.cz/entx2.htm





Funcionan muy bien.
Saludos.


----------



## Juan Andres Giampaoli (Sep 11, 2015)

No probaron con reemplazar el transistor por un 2N2222A? Para ver si mejora un poco el tema de estabilidad..


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 11, 2015)

Juan Andres Giampaoli dijo:


> No probaron con reemplazar el transistor por un 2N2222A? Para ver si mejora un poco el tema de estabilidad..


Hola a todos , caro Don Juan Andres Giampaoli cuanto a la questón de estabilidad en frequenzia generada , ese tema es conplejo , asi solamente canbiar de transistor NO ayuda en nada.
Premeramente todos lo conponentes enpleados tienem que sener lo mas prolijos que possible , la montagen tanbien esa tiene que sener mui rija sin conponentes flojos mecanicamente armados en una tarjeta de circuito inpreso de fibra de vidrio de double caras donde una cara es enpleada como plano de tierra  , la tensión de alimentación tiene que sener  obrigatoriamente mui bien regulada (estabilizada) , la tenperatura ambiente de operación de todo lo circuito tanbien tiene que sener mui bien estabilizada , todo lo circuito tiene que sener mui bien blindado en una caja mectalica con entradas de sinales y alimentación atravez de capacitores pasamuros de desacoplamento y la salida de RF  por meo de un conector coaxial  .  
Bueno todo eso que aclaro aca son dicas de como mejorar mas aun la estabilidad de frequenzia generada por un circuito asi tan sensillo sin la ayuda de un PLL    
!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Juan Andres Giampaoli (Sep 14, 2015)

Hola, una consulta. Yo podria reemplazar el oscilador marcado el la siguiente imagen  por el oscilador posteado aqui? Mi   duda viene porque la señal de audio en este ejemplo entra directo al oscilador, y en mi caso las señales se suman en el modulador-Amplificador. Espero que me puedan Ayudar! Saludos Colegas!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 14, 2015)

Hola, así es. Tal cual lo marcaste.


----------



## Juan Andres Giampaoli (Sep 14, 2015)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Hola, así es. Tal cual lo marcaste.



Joya, pero en este oscilador la entrada de audio entra derecho al VCO y en mi caso sale del codificador estéreo y se mezcla en el modulador y amplificador. Que modificación tengo que hacer allí?


----------



## Juan Andres Giampaoli (Sep 16, 2015)

El potenciometro es lineal o logaritmico?


----------



## Andrxx (Oct 4, 2015)

Una cosa, a ese circuito supongo que se le podrá aplicar este PLL ¿no? Sería cuestión de experimentar...

http://www.pira.cz/enpll.htm


----------



## Juan Andres Giampaoli (Oct 29, 2015)

Andrxx dijo:


> Una cosa, a ese circuito supongo que se le podrá aplicar este PLL ¿no? Sería cuestión de experimentar...
> 
> http://www.pira.cz/enpll.htm



Creo que no debería de haber problema...


----------



## Juan Andres Giampaoli (Oct 30, 2015)

Mi duda sobre ese PLL es donde conectar la salida... Alguno me puede ayudar??


----------



## tiago (Oct 30, 2015)

Juan Andres Giampaoli dijo:


> El potenciometro es lineal o logaritmico?



En éstos casos se recomienda potenciómetro lineal. La escala resistiva es constante durante todo el recorrido.

Saludos.


----------

